# Singapore Cubewerkz Open 2016 (18 Jun)



## kake123 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not the organiser but just wanted to start a thread since this comp appeared like out of nowhere.

Uhmm... who's taking part? any goals? 

Link: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CubeWerkzOpen2016

You might want to read the details completely though...


----------

